# LMC Little Man Program



## ki72 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm trying to Write a Little Man program that prints out the successive sums of sum of the first 39 integers - i.e. the number of the form 1, 1+3, 1+3+5, ..........., 1+3+5+7+....+39.
I really need you guys help because I don't really understand. Thanks!


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Try looking at this
http://www.atkinson.yorku.ca/~sychen/research/LMC/LMCExample.html
and poke around the site

Here's another reference
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_man_computer


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

ki72 said:


> I'm trying to Write a Little Man program that prints out the successive sums of sum of the first 39 integers - i.e. the number of the form 1, 1+3, 1+3+5, ..........., 1+3+5+7+....+39.
> I really need you guys help because I don't really understand. Thanks!


You aren't showing any even numbers, so do you need:


Sum of the 1st 39 integers?
Sum of the first 39 _odd_ integers?
Sum of the _odd_ integers up to and including 39?


----------

